

Danielle Morrill is mostly right about VC deal sourcing; here’s how she’s wrong - jasonlgrimes
http://blog.rlucas.net/vc/danielle-morrill-is-mostly-right-about-vc-deal-sourcing-heres-how-shes-wrong/

======
daryn
Nice to see Randall Lucas back in business.

~~~
rlucas
And nice to see Seattle's own Danielle M. prompting replies in blog-land ;)

